# Need a New Setup- Ideas and Suggestions



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Not that this is any help to you, but I am 185-195 depending my weight fluxs alot and I ride a 153. I ride mostly park but just thought a 162 was a little big for you.

My opinion on boots is as follows. Dont go with BOAs just for BOAs or any other lacing system for that matter. Go with the boots that fit and feel the best. I think all lacing systems are good and its more about fit and comfort over how it laces up.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i find myself doing the exact same type of riding that you do, so i'll throw in my .02



Eightfingers said:


> Not that this is any help to you, but I am 185-195 depending my weight fluxs alot and I ride a 153. I ride mostly park but just thought a 162 was a little big for you.
> 
> My opinion on boots is as follows. Dont go with BOAs just for BOAs or any other lacing system for that matter. Go with the boots that fit and feel the best. I think all lacing systems are good and its more about fit and comfort over how it laces up.


agree 100% with this. Try on as many boots as you can and find ones that fit you the best. with your type of riding you'll want boots on the stiffer side of the spectrum. i'm currently riding northwave decades that i absolutely love. i actually bought a backup pair so when these are done i'll have another pair ready to go. A 162 would be a fine, but since you're not really into high speeds its not necessary. size down to a 157 - 159 and you'll gain tons of mobility in the trees and bumps. pair this smaller size with a reverse camber board and you'll have no problem in the pow and won't need all that board to float you. I'm currently riding a 159 never summer premier f1-r and love it. however, along with trees, bumps, and pow I like to go as fast as i can to get to these places. never summers r.c. rocker/camber tech is super maneuverable and provides plenty of float in pow. for your needs i'd go with the never summer sl-r. its a bit more flexible while still being able to handle the big steep stuff.

i ride flow nxts as well. i'm not worried about easy entry as much as comfort and control. i tried going back to traditional, but just wasn't a fan. the flows are perfect for me. I'd stick with the nxts if i were you.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

While I agree comfort is top priority, I think if you can afford it, definitely go Dual/Focus Boa over laces. I guarantee you'll never want to go back, it's that convenient.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm 6'4/5"ish 180-200 lbs and I ride a 162 Capita Black Death for my everything but park board. 

Highly recommend the Black Death. It softens up a little bit after you get some time on it, and it's super light for it's size. 

Thing is, next year the design is changing completely for this board.... 

With that said you may want to look into "YES" and Never Summer as both companies make sick boards and aren't changing the stick completely next season. Never Summer Evo or SL-R would probably work for you.

And with your weight and the riding you want to do, I would stick around 160-162.

Also the Capita Indoor Survival FK is a sick board for what you wanting to do.... The FK tech is LEGIT as that's what's on my Horrorscope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks all. Keep em coming. I was thinking about this Sierra Reverse Crew Board. ???? Price seems good. 

While I would like to go 159- I am concerned about the powder float. I am looking for this to be my main board with maybe using my older custom 155 for days I just want to goof around. Leaning still towards a 160-162. 

I tried on the K2 Maysis boot today- very nice fit. Like the Penguin.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What kind of feet do you have?

Vans usually make boots for wide feets
DC make narrower and arguably low quality boots....
32 makes decent boots for wider feet also
Celsius is getting a lot of talk but they don't make em big enough for me so I can't say
New Balance also makes an amazing boot from what I hear. And has dual boa

Nike makes the boot that I'm hearing the most about. Again they don't make em big enough for me but I heard so much positive that I got my girl a pair.

I personally rock the Vans Cirro dual boa and LOVE them! I honestly have no complaints about them except that my ankle is a little to small for em now that they've packed out. So I bought a tongue eliminator from tognar, just waiting for em to show up.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

mdevine said:


> Thanks all. Keep em coming. I was thinking about this Sierra Reverse Crew Board. ???? Price seems good.
> 
> While I would like to go 159- I am concerned about the powder float. I am looking for this to be my main board with maybe using my older custom 155 for days I just want to goof around. Leaning still towards a 160-162.
> 
> I tried on the K2 Maysis boot today- very nice fit. Like the Penguin.


with a reverse camber board you can easily size down 3+ cm and still have the same float in the pow and gain tons of mobility in the trees.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

If that's the case, you should go with the Sierrascope 156, it's a more fun board, and it will still give you good float in pow should you need it. NOt to mention it's $50 cheaper too.


----------

